# Getting Mice!



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, in the past year I have lost my bearded dragon to a stroke, my hamsters to random-hamster death. All 5 of my sweet girly mice to random-mouse death, 3 rats, all my long tailed lizards and my anoles. My grandmother passed on, I got Lyme disease, I am saddened with the fact that ALL my rats are either 2, or going on 3, minus my 2 18 month old girls, and the age is showing. Many URIs, many vet trips. 

After a tough year I decided to get another animal after not having any new editions in a long long time. I have decided to get some mice. Either 3-5 girly mice, or 1 male. Depends on the situation. I don't know exactly when, because I am obviously avoiding the pet store, but I am having issues finding any mouseries or rescues with mice.

I have already made up a bunch of miniature hammocks, and am setting up my huge modified bin cage for them. This prep has been therapeutic , and I am excited to have some new faces around. I am prepared to give them the same care as my rats, and I am SO hoping we don't have any random-mouse-deaths. They are always very traumatic, especially when the siblings...clean up.

Also, my rats eat 2018 Harlan Teklad, is this fine for mice? I don't use a lower protein because I have a lot of rats and the 2018 comes very cheaply in bulk bags.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Mice cannot have higher than 13-14 percent protien, it can be dangerous, especially those with unknown genetics. I use 2014 for my mice.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, and congrats on the new faces!! Mice are so fun, mine are kind of a pain though. I took some nasty bites from one yesterday. Mine aren't that well socialised- the minute there was more than one girl they kind of withdrew into play-with-others mode and hate me until there's food. After I get them out of the cage they are fine, and very loving and sweet..just catching them. I need to work with them more.


----------

